# Gladstone and back - Late Nov



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Me: Do you want to go to the Hobie Bass Bash?
Her: Sounds great! Do you want to go camping too?
Me: OK. Can I buy a new Esky?
Her: Sure. Ive never been to 1770, Lake Awoonga or Agnes Waters, lets go there.
Me: I love you!

So there you go! Late November heading North, stopping at Lake MacD for a Bassathon on the way. WOOOHHHHHOOOO!!!!!


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

You are a very lucky man Jake. 

Good luck on your camping/yakfishing roadtrip, can't wait to hear all about your adventures.

I'm hoping to get up north around December to have a go at these Awonga barra that I keep hearing about. Hooking up to a barra on a kayak, what an adrenaline rush that would be. :shock:


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

jake
if you get time,see if you can stop in at Monduran(Fred Haigh) Dam its 20km north of Gin Gin and is about a 10min run down to the dam from the turn off on the Bruce Hwy.Its a yak fishos paradise with both Bass and barra stocked.Word is the barra are getting up around the 20kg+ class as well and can be found in the shallow bays.there are usually plenty of campsites available midweek and some cabins (tho not sure on availablilty) and a amenities block with hot showers etc.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Dave. I have a mate in Gladstone who lives just down the road from Awoonga, and he also recommended Monduran, so will probably give it a go.
I cant wait!

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

fishinswing said:


> You are a very lucky man Jake.


John, I reckon Im the luckiest. Shes a real beaut!
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Very well chosen. Enjoy Jake


----------

